# What breed could i have alongside Siamese?



## amentalcat (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello peeps!

After reading through a lot of the NMC things, i found an article advising only starting with 1 or 2 breeds that can be bred alongside each other, such as PEW and Ivory.

I am (hopefully) going to be getting some Siamese in the next few months or so, and would be interested in hearing anyones views on what (if anything) could go along side them.

(For instance, with Polish rabbits you could breed Sables with Himalayan-marked and get usefull offspring)

Many thanks everyone.

Ali xx


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Siamese splashed and himilayan could be run alongside either seal-point or blue-point siamese, or you could run both seal and blue siamese, or you could run the siamese alongside the self blue or black.

Of course, I don't actually breed siamese/himi to show, and actual show breeders quite likely have better suggestions.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

splashed are not standardised at the moment so pointless from an exhibiting point of view.If you breed a variety that is linked through genes to the siamese such as himilayan you will have 2 varieties in the aov section and to some extent will be competing against yourself.You would get the pew option with himilayan though. I would have the siamese which will give you an option for the aov and satin section and consider something unrelated as a second string.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I didn't think about them being in the same section! Breeding selfs as second variety would put them in different sections.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Siamese satin and black self are both compatible with Siamese and shown in different sections. Otherwise there's nothing else that wouldn't be detrimental to the Siamese. Although Himalayan is made with the same gene as Siamese, the standards require very different breeding. Breeding them together will result in washed out, pale Siamese and Himalayan with creamy bodies and weak points.

If you don't fancy black or Siamese satin, then your best bet is to go for something completely unrelated as a second line. I would suggest a self or tan, as this will mean you should always have showable mice. Siamese can be awkward in terms of showing because they are very prone to casting and getting ugly patches in their hair - and it'll always happen a couple of days before a show :lol:


----------

